# VOOM Channels on Dish



## johnnyd1023 (May 14, 2005)

Enough is enough. When the heck is Dish gonna fix the audio sync on the Voom channels. Now even the Monster channel has been effected.


----------



## Jerry G (Jul 12, 2003)

Yup. It is getting ridiculous. The question is whether the problem is from Dish or from the source. Either way, it needs to be fixed, and it's about time that Dish gets this done, but I'm beginning to fear that Dish either isn't interested in fixing the problem or they are unable to.

If not fixed in another week or so, I'm dropping the Voom package. The sound sync problem makes them unwatchable anyway, so why pay for them? If enough people will drop the package until this is fixed, maybe Dish will do something about the problem.


----------



## johnnyd1023 (May 14, 2005)

Jerry G said:


> If not fixed in another week or so, I'm dropping the Voom package. The sound sync problem makes them unwatchable anyway, so why pay for them? If enough people will drop the package until this is fixed, maybe Dish will do something about the problem.


I agree. Same here.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

I've been told that Dish has identified the problem and is working on a fix (this was a 942 related discussion, but I don't know if it's a 942 problem or a general Dish problem).


----------



## Jerry G (Jul 12, 2003)

Mark Lamutt said:


> I've been told that Dish has identified the problem and is working on a fix (this was a 942 related discussion, but I don't know if it's a 942 problem or a general Dish problem).


Mark, I hear/see the same problem on my 811 and 942, so I think it's more of a general problem.


----------



## jsanders (Jan 21, 2004)

Jerry G said:


> The sound sync problem makes them unwatchable anyway


The cartoon channel, Animania, is still watchable with the lip-sync problem. :uglyhamme


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

I have a 6000u and can't say that I've noticed a problem lately. I have seen this problem before, though, when others reported it... so maybe I'm just not watching the channels at the right time lately.

Is it doing it right now? I'll go check some channels out and post again before I go to bed just in case it is receiver specific.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Ok...

I took a spin through the Voom channels... When I first tuned to Rave, I saw the lip-synch problem... Steve Winwood was not in synch with his singing!

But I couldn't see the problem on other Voom channels... and when I switched back to Rave, Yes was playing and they seem to be in synch.

I've seen this on ESPN and TNT in the past... and any time it happened, I could tune to another channel, then tune back and it was fine... but sometimes if I see a glitch or "freeze" frame for a sec on the screen then it can come back and I have to change channels & back again.

Granted, this shouldn't be something you have to do... but if the Voom problem is the same one I've seen on my others before like tonight when I checked Rave... then I'd guess the Voom broadcast itself is ok... and it's either a receiver problem with several models or a problem in the way Dish rebroadcasts the signal they are receiving.

For the record... I usually don't have to turn off the unit and turn back on (power cycle) to correct it... just tuning to a channel on a different transponder or satellite and then tuning back usually does the trick.

Your mileage may vary... and it is a problem, so good to know they are looking into it.


----------



## Foxbat (Aug 1, 2003)

jsanders said:


> The cartoon channel, Animania, is still watchable with the lip-sync problem.


Same with all the Godzilla/Gamara/Daminji movies on MonsterHD... 


HDMe said:


> ...and when I switched back to Rave, Yes was playing and they seem to be in synch.


Thank goodness they weren't N*Sync!!! :lol:

*sorry* :nono2:

Seriously, though, I have not noticed this issue on my 811 using the RCA audio out. Might it be a DD delay issue? I don't get to watch my 942 much (it's hooked up to the HT) so I can't speak to that configuration.


----------



## johnnyd1023 (May 14, 2005)

HDMe said:


> Ok...
> 
> IGranted, this shouldn't be something you have to do... but if the Voom problem is the same one I've seen on my others before like tonight when I checked Rave... then I'd guess the Voom broadcast itself is ok... and it's either a receiver problem with several models or a problem in the way Dish rebroadcasts the signal they are receiving.
> 
> .


But what gets me mad is when VOOM was first offered to us Dish people the audio was fine. I haven't changed my setup. Which makes me believe it is a Dish problem.


----------



## Jerry G (Jul 12, 2003)

jsanders said:


> The cartoon channel, Animania, is still watchable with the lip-sync problem. :uglyhamme


Silly me. Of course you're correct about that channel.


----------



## Bichon (Jun 5, 2003)

johnnyd1023 said:


> But what gets me mad is when VOOM was first offered to us Dish people the audio was fine. I haven't changed my setup. Which makes me believe it is a Dish problem.


It don't agree. I remember being irritated by dolby digital dropouts and other audio problems on Rave starting the first day I subscribed to Voom (which was the first day that Dish made it available.)


----------



## johnnyd1023 (May 14, 2005)

Bichon said:


> It don't agree. I remember being irritated by dolby digital dropouts and other audio problems on Rave starting the first day I subscribed to Voom (which was the first day that Dish made it available.)


I remember the dropouts too. But here I am talking about out of sync audio .The dropouts have been fixed.


----------



## DarkDreams (Aug 10, 2005)

HDMe said:


> ... then I'd guess the Voom broadcast itself is ok... and it's either a receiver problem with several models or a problem in the way Dish rebroadcasts the signal they are receiving.


I would bet the problem is in the receiver as I am also having audio sync problems on the local OTA HD out of my DVR-942. For comparison, when I switch over to my LG 4200 standalone HD OTA tuner, the audio sync problems are nonexistent.

As much as I like the VOOM package, especially MonstersHD, I am starting to get tired of paying for unwatchable HD programming!!


----------



## LtMunst (Aug 24, 2005)

I do not see any problems on OTA HD. I always see about an 1/8 second mis-sync on the Voom channels. At least you can't tell the difference during the Godzilla marathons. :lol:


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

Mark Lamutt said:


> I've been told that Dish has identified the problem and is working on a fix (this was a 942 related discussion, but I don't know if it's a 942 problem or a general Dish problem).


I am not seeing any dropouts or sync issues at all on Voom with the 811 at this time. Early on there were some dropouts on Rave, but P289 resolved that issue. The only issue I am currently seeing is I randomly loose TP 3 and 5 completely every now and then. I am pretty sure I have a heat problem on the LNBF causing this to occur.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

LtMunst said:


> I do not see any problems on OTA HD. I always see about an 1/8 second mis-sync on the Voom channels. At least you can't tell the difference during the Godzilla marathons. :lol:


Here's an odd thought... Audio synch problems on a Godzilla movie *might* actually fix the dubbing! So, maybe if you aren't noticing synch problems... then you are!


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Foxbat said:


> Same with all the Godzilla/Gamara/Daminji movies on MonsterHD...  Thank goodness they weren't N*Sync!!! :lol:
> 
> *sorry* :nono2:


If that were the case, I'd have aborted the test immediately and flushed my eyes with water to prevent burning.



Foxbat said:


> Seriously, though, I have not noticed this issue on my 811 using the RCA audio out. Might it be a DD delay issue? I don't get to watch my 942 much (it's hooked up to the HT) so I can't speak to that configuration.


I forgot to mention... in my case, I'm using the Optical output from my 6000u into a Sony surround sound receiver (I forget the model). If it comes to that, and is ever determined to be a receiver issue and not a Dish issue... I'll have to see what model my Sony is in case that matters.

Honestly, this isn't a major problem for me... so maybe I'm a lucky one or something, but I do see it sometimes.


----------

